# Im back and worried about the catching up!!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all ...

Hope everyone is ok - enjoying the sunshine and managing to sleep through these hot hot nights!

Im back from my weeks leave and worried about the vast number of posts on here that I need to catch up on ..... the 100 plus email in my inbox at work .... the mountain of post it notes stuck on my desk etc etc...

Had zero internet access last week as spent most of my time at a friends finca just outside Estepona .....

I hope Jo is still alive and kicking and has managed to keep on top of all the work managing and monitoring etc etc ... and that you have all been kind, helpful and supportive of her as always !!!???!!!

Hopefully today and tomorrow I can swop between here and my work emails in the vain hope of catching up !!!

Talk soon

Sue xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey babs, good to have you back. Well...you have some interesting reading...lol. Fold up yer sleeves and fill yer boots. 

Chica. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:loco::loco::loco::hurt::hurt::hurt::Cry::Cry:


:hail::hail::hail:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> :loco::loco::loco::hurt::hurt::hurt::Cry::Cry:
> 
> 
> :hail::hail::hail:
> ...


:behindsofa: is it safe to come out! youre all scaring me know! ..... was it really that difficult a week ?!?!?!?!?!

Im going to drink lots of strong strong coffee and smoke 20 **** in readiness for what Im going to read in the next couple of days me thinks! :ranger:

Missed you all ! stay calm Jo!!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All is well, glad to see you back - hope you had a great break! 

Resumé - XTreme is pregnant ( I blame the donkeys), Jojo has found nothing to moan about and has mastered her SatNav. She can now get to anywhere within 100 meters of her house within 24 hours, Chica has decided she does not like Torrox any longer, Pesky Wesky has decided to give up the Sierra de Madrid for Benidorm, Simon Harris has become a Real Madrid fan, Taliban has started to going to bed before midnight, I am accused of being positive and the Pope missed his son's Bar Mitzvah. 

Not much changes! Spot the odd one out.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> and smoke 20 ****


For the benefit of an American readers I should point out that Sue is _not_ saying she's going to do a drive-by at the Blue Oyster Club!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> For the benefit of an American readers I should point out that Sue is _not_ saying she's going to do a drive-by at the Blue Oyster Club!


Thats Xtremes way of saying "Welcome back" Sue :clap2:

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Sue and welcome back....your virtual in-tray must be bursting at the seams!

We're all going to club together and send Jo off to a luxury spa for a week to recover - she's done an amazing job - mod and referee rolled into one!!

xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> All is well, glad to see you back - hope you had a great break!
> 
> Resumé - XTreme is pregnant ( I blame the donkeys), Jojo has found nothing to moan about and has mastered her SatNav. She can now get to anywhere within 100 meters of her house within 24 hours, Chica has decided she does not like Torrox any longer, Pesky Wesky has decided to give up the Sierra de Madrid for Benidorm, Simon Harris has become a Real Madrid fan, Taliban has started to going to bed before midnight, I am accused of being positive and the Pope missed his son's Bar Mitzvah.
> 
> Not much changes! Spot the odd one out.


Well Im sorry to have missed all that Steve! thanks for the "potted" history of the past week .... geez Ive read some stuff today! ..... but Im keeping quiet, smiling, and glad to "see" you all ..... its nice to be around my friends again ....... x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well Im sorry to have missed all that Steve! thanks for the "potted" history of the past week .... geez Ive read some stuff today! ..... but Im keeping quiet, smiling, and glad to "see" you all ..... its nice to be around my friends again ....... x


Missed you! first new post of yours and Im laughing already ...... this is my thread so I can be as indulgent as I like


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Sue and welcome back....your virtual in-tray must be bursting at the seams!
> 
> We're all going to club together and send Jo off to a luxury spa for a week to recover - she's done an amazing job - mod and referee rolled into one!!
> 
> xxx


Hi Tally ..... lovely to see you. Yes I think Jojo deserves a medal and I deserve punishment for abandoning her in what appears to have been a tough week! ... I feel such guilt!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Tally ..... lovely to see you. Yes I think Jojo deserves a medal and I deserve punishment for abandoning her in what appears to have been a tough week! ... I feel such guilt!!!


oh its been soooo hard on here, soooo difficult...... Not really hun, I blame the heat!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo really has been brilliant in controlling what has been probably the busiest week this forum has ever had.

it goes without saying that I was sticking up for her all the time!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Jo really has been brilliant in controlling what has been probably the busiest week this forum has ever had.
> 
> it goes without saying that I was sticking up for her all the time!


I have caught up on a lot Xtreme ..... cant believe it was such a hectic week! and I was lounging around on a lilo in my friends pool while it was all going on! how bad do I feel!!!! ............. but glad to see that you were looking out for her


----------

